# How to pay for SecureView ??



## ChicagoPres (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello All,
I would like to know how people are paying for the Secureview boarding materials that Safeguard requires/offers.

Is it an actual requirement to use it instead of plywood to board up windows and doors?

If so, do they take they usual % off the top for using Secureview? And are people having trouble being able to afford it?

Thanks!


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Screwguard owns screwview, so they make money when you buy it, take a percentage of you invoice, and probably find a reason to cut your invoice, so I would have trouble affording it.

Why would you do a job for someone who controls the cost of your supplies, sets your pricing for you, and withholds some of the money you earned?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

charge back said:


> Screwguard owns screwview, so they make money when you buy it, take a percentage of you invoice, and probably find a reason to cut your invoice, so I would have trouble affording it.
> 
> Why would you do a job for someone who controls the cost of your supplies, sets your pricing for you, and withholds some of the money you earned?


 Unfortunately this is a FNM thing and not a SG thing. Just happens that SG is one of only 3 that sells the crap that FNM requires. Unless a local glass shop can get it for you.


----------



## ChicagoPres (Mar 5, 2017)

charge back said:


> Screwguard owns screwview, so they make money when you buy it, take a percentage of you invoice, and probably find a reason to cut your invoice, so I would have trouble affording it.
> 
> Why would you do a job for someone who controls the cost of your supplies, sets your pricing for you, and withholds some of the money you earned?



Lol I hear....can you please tell me who you get your jobs from? I definitely would love to not have to go with Safeguard...


----------



## ChicagoPres (Mar 5, 2017)

Btw I called SecureView up and they said they don't offer financing and they "recommend" paying with a credit card lol


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

RichR said:


> Unfortunately this is a FNM thing and not a SG thing. Just happens that SG is one of only 3 that sells the crap that FNM requires. Unless a local glass shop can get it for you.


yeah, screwguard and MFS, both SG subsidiaries

most lumber yards can get clear lexan panels and black hdpe....


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

ChicagoPres said:


> Lol I hear....can you please tell me who you get your jobs from? I definitely would love to not have to go with Safeguard...


I will not share, less and less % of our work is preservation world, but you have skills and tools acquired while working in this industry, market those to local businesses and homeowners, both of which will pay more than SG and will pay quicker 

see the sticky for how to get out of this industry at the top of the page, lots of great info in there


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a short cut to making money. No charge!

When Safeguard calls say NO!

When MCS calls say NO!

When FNMA calls laugh as you say NO!

When someone tells you they want a window boarded bust out the plywood. If they don't like that method say NO! 

When someone asks you to tape off the area of mold for measuring say NO!

Follow my easy 1 step plan and you will learn to make money. Familiarize yourself with the word NO!


----------



## P&P Player (Jan 14, 2017)

I avoid installing ClearBoard at all costs. Mainly because of the cost, shipping cost for us was $75 on top of clearboard costs. They have to deliver it by freight so a semi and trailer show up @ your place of business. I informed our client that we would not be clearboarding any windows so they just told us to reglaze. So that's what we do. Even if its a double pane thermal window I've taught myself how to reglaze those by basically making a sandwhich out of plexiglass or you could always order it from a local glass company. If it fogs up because it doesn't have argon within...who cares? You could even install a single pane of plexiglass into the "double pane". What I've learned is no matter how much we hate something that is newly introduced into this industry...if we want to continue doing this work then we have to adapt. As long as that adaptation is still making us money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P&P Player said:


> I avoid installing ClearBoard at all costs. Mainly because of the cost, shipping cost for us was $75 on top of clearboard costs. They have to deliver it by freight so a semi and trailer show up @ your place of business. I informed our client that we would not be clearboarding any windows so they just told us to reglaze. So that's what we do. Even if its a double pane thermal window I've taught myself how to reglaze those by basically making a sandwhich out of plexiglass or you could always order it from a local glass company. If it fogs up because it doesn't have argon within...who cares? You could even install a single pane of plexiglass into the "double pane". What I've learned is no matter how much we hate something that is newly introduced into this industry...if we want to continue doing this work then we have to adapt. As long as that adaptation is still making us money.


I just tell them this is how we do it and here is our price. If you want it done another way call someone else. 

Last week Green River Capital called and wanted a bid breakout. I told them NO. That's our price pay it or don't.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

RichR said:


> Unfortunately this is a FNM thing and not a SG thing. Just happens that SG is one of only 3 that sells the crap that FNM requires. Unless a local glass shop can get it for you.


I hope your kidding. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> I hope your kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I believe he is correct. Not that I care. We don't do FNMA work.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I believe he is correct. Not that I care. We don't do FNMA work.


So you think this was FNMA idea?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> So you think this was FNMA idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm guessing some politician who owns stock in a company manufacturing clear panels or some politician lobbied by a manufacturer of clear panels is behind it. 

http://www.housingwire.com/articles...-mae-allows-clear-boarding-in-pre-foreclosure


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Requiring a certain insurance or tool or material or software that is only supplied by a select few begins with those who benefit from it most.
In the private sector, the above four items have at least some positives for the lower tier contractor/customer; you can flip it in the preservation industry.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> So you think this was FNMA idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 No, this was a Robert Klein idea that he was able to sell to FNM and to a couple of major Cities.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

RichR said:


> No, this was a Robert Klein idea that he was able to sell to FNM and to a couple of major Cities.


Exactly. It started in Ohio. Coinsidence? Nope. Kasich agreed then it spread. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I can guarantee with absolute certainty we will never do it.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I can guarantee with absolute certainty we will never do it.


As can I 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> As can I
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


We had a client call today and ask for a picture of the key in the door. I asked why? They said to make sure the keycode is correct. I asked "we got in didn't we?" Then I hung up.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We had a client call today and ask for a picture of the key in the door. I asked why? They said to make sure the keycode is correct. I asked "we got in didn't we?" Then I hung up.


Lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We had a client call today and ask for a picture of the key in the door. I asked why? They said to make sure the keycode is correct. I asked "we got in didn't we?" Then I hung up.


If they hired competent people and got out of their way they could fire half their staff and increase profits for themselves. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

RichR said:


> No, this was a Robert Klein idea that he was able to sell to FNM and to a couple of major Cities.


he has more than just an idea invested in this


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

oteroproperties said:


> If they hired competent people and got out of their way they could fire half their staff and increase profits for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I don't think competent people would put up with screwing contractors for a living


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

charge back said:


> I don't think competent people would put up with screwing contractors for a living


What came first? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

charge back said:


> I don't think competent people would put up with screwing contractors for a living


I guess I should be clearer. What came first. Incompetent contractors or ****ty nationals?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgotte (Jul 2, 2017)

It is very expensive, surprisingly Secure-view pricing is actually a very good price for 1/4'' Polycarbonate sheets, (granted I already found a local plastics distributor that will beat there price already) However, the $75 shipping fee, is what really hits us hard in the pocket. for the price of removing plywood, and installing these boards, you might as well install a cheap vinyl replacement window, and call it a day!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cgotte said:


> It is very expensive, surprisingly Secure-view pricing is actually a very good price for 1/4'' Polycarbonate sheets, (granted I already found a local plastics distributor that will beat there price already) However, the $75 shipping fee, is what really hits us hard in the pocket. for the price of removing plywood, and installing these boards, you might as well install a cheap vinyl replacement window, and call it a day!


we just tell them no. You get plywood or nothing. End of discussion.


----------



## XXppXX (Jul 30, 2018)

oteroproperties said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > We had a client call today and ask for a picture of the key in the door. I asked why? They said to make sure the keycode is correct. I asked "we got in didn't we?" Then I hung up.
> ...


----------

